# Cellar Colson



## the tinker (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm dragging this one up from the cellar. It's saying, "I wanna be a RAT ROD!"


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2018)

They all deserve a chance to escape from the cellar.   

...................


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Mar 14, 2021)

It'd be a shame to be "born in a basement and not brought up".


----------

